# Ver pantalla de movil en TV



## esgaver (Dic 5, 2010)

Buenos días:

Estoy realizando un trabajillo personal para alguien con problemas de vision y nuestra idea es que pueda ver la pantalla del movil en su televisor. La persona en cuestion no tiene ceguera total, de hecho se maneja sola en casa, pero podriamos ayudarle algo si consiguiesemos esto pues evitaria las llamadas de operadoras tan pesadas, o cualquier otra llamada que no quisiese contestar, ademas de poder acceder a todo lo que accedemos los demás a traves de nuestro movil. 
Para esta persona seria un gran avance.
No se si se puede hacer o no, pero como creo que ya esta todo inventado y casi no hay nada imposible, pues ahi quedo la cuestión, que no es poco.

Buen foro este, no lo conocia, pero entrare más a menudo, sobre todo para aprender algo más, y tambien si puedo aportar algo de mis conocimientos tambien

Saludos a todos.


----------



## cansi22 (Dic 5, 2010)

Hay moviles con salida AV (nokia).
Otra forma de identificar las llamadas es activando la función de "lectura del nombre". Consiste en que el movil dice el nombre que hallas puesto en la agenda por el altavoz. Tambien nokia


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 5, 2010)

Nokia es la mejor marca de móviles que hay (para mí). Útiles, universales, conexiones estandarizas, aplicaciones interesantes y resistentes hasta casi lavadoras.


----------



## esgaver (Dic 5, 2010)

Gracias por vuestra informacion. 

Podeis decirme que termanales tienen salida AV y si es podible conectarlos a un televisor con esa salida. Imagino que si, pero vosotros sois mas expertos en estos temas.

Saludos.

Ah y tambies saber si con estas conexiones es posible mantener una videoconferencia.
Saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 5, 2010)

Por el nombre del pueblo me suena a que eres de España; si no me equivoco, ¿de dónde eres exactamente (y si me equivoco también)? Es por darte datos más concretos.

Mira por aquí y verás modelos. Pregunta en alguna tienda y que te digan.
http://amatoyosi.com/adaptador-salida-tv-para-nokia-n86-n95-x3-n97-n96-n85-n82-p-2381.html

Josefe17


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 6, 2010)

esgaver (mail) dijo:
			
		

> Me has pillado josefe. Torrejoncillo esta en la provincia de Cáceres. Tambien llevo una casa rural www.url.dominio Hay que aprovechar para hacer publicidad jejeje.
> 
> Estoy, como veras, muy interesado en conseguir poder ver la pantalla del movil en TV. Bueno ya lo indico mas arriba, asi que no es ningun secreto.
> 
> ...




Por la publi te has ganado una moderación. Leéte las normas de participación en FE: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/politicas.htm

Ya me extrañaría que un pueblo acabado en -illo fuese hispanoamericano.

Josefe17


----------



## esgaver (Dic 17, 2010)

Lo siento, no ley las normas, como hago siempre.
No volvera a pasar
Saludos


----------

